# Neues Enduro für 2016 gesucht (Uncle Jimbo?)



## chuchu0815 (26. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag meine Damen und Herren.

Ein neues Jahr ist hereingebrochen und da muss ein neues Radl ins Haus. Ich komme von einem 2010er Ghost AMR plus 7500 Lector (150/145) und brauche was Neues.
Es soll ähnliche, nicht unbedingt berauschende aber brauchbare, Uphill-Qualitäten besitzen aber sich im Downhill wesentlich besser fahren.

*meine Eckdaten:*

70 % Touren ( bis 1200 HM, 4-5 std, 50km], hügeliges Gelände, gelegentlich Bikepark aber ohne Monsterjumps.
ein Paar solide Laufräder > Fahrgewicht 100kg , Größe 190 cm, Schrittlänge 92cm
2x10
keine spezielle Dämpferaufnahme (wie Trek, oder Specialzied), oder Custom- Gabel (wie Giant Reign), muss einfach sein zu anderen Marken bei Dämpfer und Gabel zu wechseln
Budget max. 3500€
Gewicht <14.2kg exkl. Pedale
Meine Auswahl hat sich bereits grundsätzlich auf das Tyee oder das Rose Uncle Jimbo (beide im Customtrim) reduziert. Es würde mich interessieren mit welcher Vorbaulänge hier das Uncle Jimbo ausgestattet sein sollte. 

*Kann das Uncle Jimbo mit der nachfolgenden Ausstattung meine Ansprüche/Wünsche erfüllen?
Was meint ihr dazu?*

*Beispiel am Uncle Jimbo:*

Federgabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT3 solo
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Plus Debonair
Vorbau: Spank Spike
Lenker: Spank Spike 800
Bremse: SRAM Guide RSC 203/180
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT (2x10)
Kassette: Shimano XT 11/40
Laufradsatz: DT-Swiss E1700
Reifen: Conti Trail King
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150
Sattel: Rose Gravity Light

mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Österreich
Stefan

PS: Ich habe auch im Propain Forum einen Thread eröffnet um beide Communities zu befragen.
www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neues-enduro-fuer-2016-gesucht.786937/#post-13540198


----------



## Jabberwoky (26. Januar 2016)

chuchu0815 schrieb:


> Kann das Uncle Jimbo mit der nachfolgenden Ausstattung meine Ansprüche/Wünsche erfüllen?


Ja, das kann es ..... und wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen mehr 

Das Uncle Jumbo ist ein Enduro mit 160er Federweg und gut ists........

Deine Anforderungen decken sich mit meinen und ich bin mit meinem Granite Chief 2 höchst zufrieden. Schwere Entscheidung gegen das Tyee, nicht leicht zu entscheiden. Ich denke Du machst bei beiden keinen Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (27. Januar 2016)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ja, das kann es ..... und wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen mehr
> 
> Das Uncle Jumbo ist ein Enduro mit 160er Federweg und gut ists........
> 
> Deine Anforderungen decken sich mit meinen und ich bin mit meinem Granite Chief 2 höchst zufrieden. Schwere Entscheidung gegen das Tyee, nicht leicht zu entscheiden. Ich denke Du machst bei beiden keinen Fehler.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 
Fahre auch das UncleJimbo und nutze es hauptsächlich für Touren, oder mal für Bikepark besuche. Bis jetzt alles bestens


----------



## chuchu0815 (27. Januar 2016)

Ich mache mir ein wenig Sorgen bezüglich der Größe des Jimbo. Bei Rahmengröße XL sinds halt nur 620mm Oberrohrlänge, hoffe das es nicht zu kurz wird.


----------



## Grosser1609 (27. Januar 2016)

Hi,

vorweg: ich bin auch 1,90 und hab auch ü.100 kg. Und ich bin 2015 bis September ein Tyee xl mit 2x10 XT gefahren und hab jetzt jen Onkel in fast gleicher Ausstattung: Pike, xt 2x11, saint bremse, DT Laufräder. Beide haben fast die selbe Geo und sind klasse Bikes.
mein Tyee wurde leider geklaut und ich hab mich azs reiner Neugierde auf was anderes für den Onkel entschieden.

theroetischer Vorteil des Onkels: der größere Dämpferhub
praktischer Vorteil des Onkels: der Dämpfer ist besser erreichbar.
Nachteile des Onkels: pressfit und kein Flaschenhalter. Ob das wichtig für dich ist musst du selbst wissen...

Gewicht war beim Tyee 14,4 (tubeless, carbonlenker, lizard skins Griffe) und beim Onkel sind es 14,1 Kg

zum Fahrverhalten sag ich noch nichts, bin noch zu wenig gefahren. Mein einziger Kritikpunkt beim Tyee war das leichte Versacken im Sag beim bergaufkurbeln. Ich meine, der Onkel stehtvhier etwas höher im Sag. Dafür erschien mir der Tyee-Hinterbau noch sensibler. Aber wie gesagt, hier ist die finale Abstimmung noch nicht gemacht.

grüsse
Martin


----------



## chuchu0815 (28. Januar 2016)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gewicht war beim Tyee 14,4 (tubeless, carbonlenker, lizard skins Griffe) und beim Onkel sind es 14,1 Kg
> 
> ...



Also so einen perfekten Vergleich hätte ich nicht erwartet. Gleiche Ausgangslage (Körpermaße), gleiche Bikegröße und beide meine Favoriten im Vergleich. TOP.
Halte mich hier bitte am laufenden wenn du ein wenig mehr Erfahrungen mit dem Onkel sammeln konntest.
Würde gerne bis Ende März bestellen .

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. Januar 2016)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Das Uncle Jumbo ist ein Enduro mit 160er Federweg und gut ists........



Hinten sogar 165mm 



chuchu0815 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir ein wenig Sorgen bezüglich der Größe des Jimbo. Bei Rahmengröße XL sinds halt nur 620mm Oberrohrlänge, hoffe das es nicht zu kurz wird.



Anfangs hatte ich auch bedenken was die Oberrohrlänge betrifft, aber es kam mir von anfang an nie zu kurz vor.

Das Tyee ist sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl, nur hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört dass es sich bergauf nicht allzugut kurbeln lässt und optisch mag es mir nicht so richtig gefallen... aber das ist ja was anderes 

Edit:
im Bikemarkt steht sogar ein Jimbo in XL


----------



## Grosser1609 (30. Januar 2016)

[QUOTE="DirtJumper III, post: 13550829, member: 12260]
Das Tyee ist sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl, nur hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört dass es sich bergauf nicht allzugut kurbeln lässt L[/QUOTE]
Das meinte ich mit dem "leicht versacken im Sag". Aber ganz ehrkich: wemm man wi der TE oder ich >100 kg wiegt hat man bergauf ganz andere Probleme, da sspielt das nicht wirklich eine große Rolle. Und der Onkel ist mir  zumindest nicht zu kurz ud mein 2015er Tyee war gleich lang.


----------



## chuchu0815 (30. Januar 2016)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrkich: wemm man wi der TE oder ich >100 kg wiegt hat man bergauf ganz andere Probleme, da sspielt das nicht wirklich eine große Rolle. Und der Onkel ist mir  zumindest nicht zu kurz ud mein 2015er Tyee war gleich lang.




Jo mit dem dreistelligen Gewicht sind wir natürlich keine Uphill-Könige. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich mir keinen Carbon Rahmen kaufen
will und werde. Mir geht es mehr um grundsolide Stabilität als um die letzten gesparten Gramm am Bike.
Derzeit scheint das Rose sogar "ausverkauft" zu sein. Wenn sich das bis Ende Feb. nicht ändert wird es wohl das TYEE aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit werden.

mfg
Stefan


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (31. Januar 2016)

Also meine Meinung zum neuen Jimbo is: Gute Ausstattung usw. aber die Sitzposition hat mir seit dem 2015 er nich mehr gefallen ich hab nen 2014 er hab mich drauf gesetzt und sofort wie zuhause aufm Sessel gefühlt , bei den neuen hätte ich das Gefühl zu weit vorne zu sein kann natürlich täuschen weil nich alles eingestellt war , kann aber auch alles einfach persönliche Vorliebe sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2016)

Was mich sehr begeistern würde, wenn Rose die Reverb Stealth 170 konfigurierbar machen würde. Muss da mal (nach)fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

